# Does he show remorse?



## JustBetty (Mar 15, 2013)

SigOther likes to visit hookers. Lets say 50 total in the past 4.5 years of our 5 year relationship.

We are working through how we both love and feel things differently. He does not react the way I think he should so I tell him his feelings are wrong.. yada yada yada.. i tell him what to think and feel all the time. This is bad on my part and I am going to work on this. To help our therapy, we are putting a personal incident out her for strangers to vote on.

When asks how he feels after being serviced by a ***** he replies "guilty, why did i do that, i need to stop doing this, this is not right, not normal, will hurt xxxxx"

We would like your YES vote - shows feelings or remorse/guilt or NO vote shows no feelings of remorse or guilt.


2:26 Sig Text to hooker "I'm here"
12:27 text from hooker "just one moment hun. im changing rooms"

1:16 pm Sig calls me, talks for 15 minutes

1:57 Sig text to hooker "thank you, you are a sweetheart and fun. take care

2:00 Hooker texts back "thank u. cant wait to meet again.

2:49 My text to Sig "baby our wedding rings arrived!"
2:53 Sig text to me "yeah!" 
2:54 Sig text to different hooker "are you available tomorrow (fri) morning?"

Please vote:
YES - Sig shows remorse and feelings of guilt
NO - Sig shows no remorse of feelings of guilt


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He has no respect for you or himself.

Vote? I vote for divorce.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Remorse and guilt are two different things! You can feel guilty and keep on doing what your doing. My WW felt guilty for over a year until it finally caught up with her and she confessed and then showed remorse. I believe now, but she's totally changed. Your WH, not so much. No.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

You need the feedback, I can understand that, but can't resist - here's my vote:

UMM - Sig doesn't exist. At least as a Sig.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

i vote divorce for two reasons:

A) Either he has a serious sex addiction.

OR

B) You are not meeting what he wants a woman to do. ( Not saying that is your fault). Some people are into things others aren't'

You 2 seemed to be mismatched


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

You need to leave. And you need counseling. Why would you stay with a man who who would risk your health by sleeping with 50 prostitutes?


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

If any person thinks they can go to war and come back the same man, they are wrong.

Your SO has dulled his conscious. He has ignored it and, trained himself not to feel remorse or to seek true love, but to seek fulfillment of his passions, uncontrollably.

With the assumption that you are not married, simple advice would be move on because it is better to be alone than to be treated worse than a free pros***ute.

Deep down inside, there is a voice telling you to leave, to run away, to better yourself and find someone better, yet you are ignoring it.

Don't ignore your instincts/gut feeling.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

NO

This relationship has no future unless you are happy with the idea of him continuing to visit prostitutes when you are married.

You are normalising appalling behaviour. The very fact that you have to ask is heart-breaking.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Gross. This man is saying 'Yay!" to your rings and then a minute later ordering a hooker.

Run from this man. But you already know that.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

50 hookers in 5 years.

He contacted 2 in 2 days. 

So, it's probably more like 500 in 5 years. 

When do you start getting disgusted?

I don't think this is a real story.


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Are you crazy? Your "SO" is a psychopath. If I were you, I would be afraid, very afraid. Saying "Yeah, we got our rings and literally ONE minute later orders another hooker for the next day???? Are you kidding? There is no REMORSE, GUILT Or a CONSCIOUS on his part. 

RUN JustBetty, RUN!!!!


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Seriously...really?

I'm pretty bad, but your guy takes the cake.

OK, I'll play...

NO.

smdh

.


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree war changes people. Could be so effect of PTSD at play, but it does not really matter, the cheating needs and risking of your health needs to stop.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

Where's the war thing come from? She never mentioned anything about war.


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

NO NO NO. 

50!??!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

He came right and said he feels guilty, there's a healthy dose of some good old fashioned remorse for you.

Hope my vote has been helpful in restoring continuity and stablilty to your somewhat troubled marriage and that the two of you live long and prosper.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

No Remorse.

*DO NOT MARRY HIM.*


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

A huge resounding he** NO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## distraughtfromtexas (Apr 25, 2013)

No!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

